# RCI Cruises vs Wyndham



## MFT (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi,

Well first off, I have heard the cruises are more expensive via both RCI or Wyndham than direct.  But I have noticed something since the Wyndham/RCI transition from weeks to points.  The old RCI site had an option for doing cruises, whereas the new site does not.  I'm assuming that it's because Wyndham owning RCI, that would have just been a duplication of services.

So basically, the option to use RCI for cruises now that we are using points is gone.  Has anyone used Wyndham to book a cruise, and did they find it worth it?  I have a boatload (pun intended!) of points in 2014 (due to an even contract), and thought maybe it would be a nice change.


----------



## Soccer Canada (Jan 12, 2013)

We have used points to do a Rental Car once and got absolutely no value out of it. We phoned once about using points for a cruise and they point values were huge for a 7 day Cruise on Carnival (might have been RCL), somewhere in the lines of 200K points each (as I remember, dont quote me on that), PLUS you had to fork out for Port Fees and Taxes which were no inclusive, that would have been another $150 apeice as I remember. When I went to price it out to just pay cash for it, the cruise as around $600 each, so basically we were only getting about $900 out of a whole boatload (no pun intended) of points.

Where are you thinking of going for a cruise? 
If you are thinking Caribbean or Bahamas there is a lot of competition and I find I have gotten some really good deals just signing up for the weekly deals email from Royal Caribbean and Carnival. Disney also has some random deals as well if you watch for them and can keep your dates flexible. Alaska Cruises seem to be expensive to me, almost sometimes double what the Caribbean would be (probably why we have never done one). Also we enjoyed a Pacific Coastal Cruise this fall with Disney that the price was quite reasonable and quite enjoyable as well. A Travel Agent sometimes has some insight as to what is coming down the pipe for deals too, I am no fan of Travel Agents, but the one we used has been very nice and has saved us some money on cruises (I would never use a TA for anything other then that)

Robb


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jan 12, 2013)

Go to pages 240-241 of Directory and price out at what your MF are.  Note  excludes taxes. Doubt if balcony  suites.  Also,  check which deck and where on ship.

Then go to  cruise ship web site.

Then go to discount cruise sites which  will  probably be around    ship web site price  but throw in free transportation  to and  from air port or on board credits.

Last cruise I did was about $1,100 for  7 days, like 3rd  deck from top, balcony, mid ship and $100 on board credit.

RCI wanted equivalent of about $1,600


----------



## MFT (Jan 12, 2013)

Ya, I figured that.  Actually, trying to talk the wife into a trip to the US Virgin Islands, and not do the cruise thing, but she would like to do one again.


----------



## flexible (Jan 12, 2013)

MFT said:


> I have heard the cruises are more expensive via both RCI or Wyndham than direct.  But I have noticed something since the Wyndham/RCI transition from weeks to points.  The old RCI site had an option for doing cruises, whereas the new site does not.  I'm assuming that it's because Wyndham owning RCI, that would have just been a duplication of services.
> 
> So basically, the option to use RCI for cruises now that we are using points is gone.



*RCI's CRUISE FULFILLMENT Provider is ICE/OVC.*

Many POINTS owners accessing their online account via software created by Wyndham's subsidiary access "Cruise Club" managed by ICE/OVC.

Related post:
OurVacationCenter.com & ICE Enterprises feedback needed: 
http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=175308


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jan 12, 2013)

I would think if you call their Travel Agency at 1-800-732-0203  they could tell you although I  am not sure what this does?

Keep in mind Wyndham or RCI has points that have to be somehow converted to dollars which cruise lines accept for payment. Hence,  Wyndham requires  around  500K points for  7 day cruise  costing  about $1K  to   cash  purchaser.

This is in line with them  giving you $210  for  100K points if you  want to pay MF.

Since Wyndham  probably plans on what it can whole  sale  points out for  or get   from  EH they are lo balling and if  they get good  price more money for Main Main bonus.


----------



## slabeaume (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe there's a cruise exchange that I'm not aware of, but the one online through the Wyndham RCI portal that I priced out a week or so ago had 2 prices---one if you used one amount of points and another for more points.  But the higher amount of points only deducted up to $500 per couple from the cruise amount. I believe you still have to pay the "exchange fee" also which is over $200 now, so that discount then drops more.  Usually you can find a deal with the cruiseline for about the same price if you keep checking (or through a cruise broker) and you don't have to give up any of your points.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 13, 2013)

The 'cruise vs. TS points vs. MF/cash ratio' has been an almost continuous thread as long as I've been visiting TUG. 

Bottom line: Cash ALWAYS gives you the best cruise for the least price, AND you get to use your TS points/weeks for what you intended to use them for. 

The perennial argument from those who have lots of unused TS points laying around is: 'The points are just going to expire unused anyway, so I might as well just spend them on a cruise' is valid.

I say that if you find yourself in that situation, you have too many TSs and not enough time off. Sometimes, like in your IRA's, you have to re-balance  your holdings. It's seldom easy.

Jim


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Jan 13, 2013)

In our experience the best value for a cruise has been to use a Discovery Points Land/Sea reservation.  That uses the package points toward a stay in a resort before or after your cruise. Given that Discovery points can be more expensive than regular ownership points, the cruise better be a better deal with the Discover package.

That said, at Governor's Green, a sales (oh I'm not in sales) associate told me that the new directory will have some nice surprises in it.  Supposedly there will be much lower prices for cruises. The sheet he showed me looked very nice, but we won't know until they show.

I'm really looking forward to the new Member Dirctory!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jan 13, 2013)

Cheryl20772 said:


> In our experience the best value for a cruise has been to use a Discovery Points Land/Sea reservation.  That uses the package points toward a stay in a resort before or after your cruise. Given that Discovery points can be more expensive than regular ownership points, the cruise better be a better deal with the Discover package.
> 
> That said, at Governor's Green, a sales (oh I'm not in sales) associate told me that the new directory will have some nice surprises in it.  Supposedly there will be much lower prices for cruises. The sheet he showed me looked very nice, but we won't know until they show.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the new Member Directory!



Cheryl:

Any projected date of  release?   With all the changes Wyndham/VOI Trust/whoever is making  I am beginning to wonder if they will skip  2013  and just go with 2014  this late fall?

Anymore updates on CWA?

Be careful what you wish for, you just might get it like  1/11/11  RCI massacre!


----------

